# 12 volt light bulbs



## budgetprepp-n (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi
I'm new to this forum and I have been working with 12 volt light bulbs
for my solar set up. Is anyone else using them?


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I have all 12 volt lighting in my RV. They are all LED except for one florescent which I have not changed out yet.


----------



## havasu (Sep 4, 2011)

Years ago, I installed can lights under the boxed in eaves of my house. I then used low voltage wiring to link the cans together, and after installing 10 watt 12v bulbs found at WalMart, the whole line was powered with a low voltage Malibu light transformer. It worked great, and this was years before solar was introduced. Congrats on this "better mousetrap" idea!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

My entire "Bug Out Location" (BOL) is 100% solar powered, except when I use a lot of power tools or the window unit A/C - - then I use a Champion 2000 watt inverter generator. It runs all night on about 1 gallon of gas.

LED lighting has come a LONG way. I love the 10 watt "warm white" floodlights.


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

Upgrading to 6w LED bulbs from Backwoods Solar this weekend at BOL. Can't wait, we've been using smaller LED's, oil lamps and propane lamps. Winter darkness is so long up here these will be a real morale booster.:congrat:


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Jul 8, 2015)

musketjim said:


> Upgrading to 6w LED bulbs from Backwoods Solar this weekend at BOL. Can't wait, we've been using smaller LED's, oil lamps and propane lamps. Winter darkness is so long up here these will be a real morale booster.:congrat:


I been getting mine on eBay about 5 bucks a bulb they have 3 to 12 watt
the 9 or 12 watt are pretty bright 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/E27-Energy-...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item35e9ad9713

I had to take them apart and just use the led part in the light fixture
the bulbs were to big to fit


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

In our RV and Trailers we use LED 12 volts. I use the pancake lights to increase lumen output. In our home it will require a lot more wiring issues to transition. In most cases it is easier to run a parallel system with separate fixtures wired to the 12 volt box next to the standard breaker box. The light output is measured in Lumens. I use anywhere from 105 lumens for areas like above a table to 250 lumens for ceiling fixtures.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

GrinnanBarrett said:


> In our RV and Trailers we use LED 12 volts. I use the pancake lights to increase lumen output. In our home it will require a lot more wiring issues to transition. In most cases it is easier to run a parallel system with separate fixtures wired to the 12 volt box next to the standard breaker box. The light output is measured in Lumens. I use anywhere from 105 lumens for areas like above a table to 250 lumens for ceiling fixtures.


It would be nice if all lighting packaging showed the out put in lumens although I do see it more often


----------

